# Leaving Your Dog With the Trainer



## mshoecraft (Jan 21, 2009)

We have Rawley that is 6 monthes old he is a very loveable dog to family and friends. About 2 monthes ago he started becoming aggressive towards people and other dogs when we take him for walks. He spends more time barking at people and other dogs then enjoying his walk. So we have been looking into training classes for Rawley and we have found one down the street from our house. Here is the web site http://www.goodshepherdk9.com/home.html, and if you go onto teh web site you will see that some of his training classes require you to leave your dog with him. We would like some advice on leaving Rawley for training. It would be hard for us to leave Rawley for 4 weeks but if it would help him that is all that would matter. We want to make sure this is a good option for us and Rawley. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank You


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

The link said "page not found"

I used to board Axel with his trainer, I figured it was a two for one, she wouldn't let him get away with any nonsense









(she was a trainer & had a kennel, boy do I miss her, that was in Ohio)


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I would never leave my dog with a trainer. In my experience, 90% of the benefit of training is for the trainer to train YOU how to deal with the issues. If the dog responds to the trainer but not to you, then you are no farther ahead.

I have had individual sessions with a trainer on aggression issues and they were useful and successful because they showed me how to deal with the issues. In addition, the trainer could observe how we interacted with our dog and gave us pointers on how to improve communications to be more effective.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

yup I'd hire a trainer to show you how to handle it

I agree 100% with dd


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Also wanted to add that not every training technique agrees with every dog. If you are present and you don't see progress after a reasonable amount of time, you can switch to a different trainer with a different approach. This way you are signing up for whatever the trainer has to offer without knowing how your dog will respond.

I believe 6 months is pretty young to leave a dog with a stranger for a month as well. I would never, ever do it.


----------



## mshoecraft (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry, try this link http://www.goodshepherdk9.com


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I wouldn't do it but it is also quite possible that your dog is not "aggressive" but just overly excited to play/meet people/dogs. I am generally leery of "send-away training" but I MUCH prefer training my dogs myself. I only recommended it twice- once was for a person that was disabled and it was literally dangerous for her to work with a reactive young adult. I prefer that people train their own dogs under the supervision of someone knowledgeable. Then they know EXACTLY how their dog is being handled, exactly what they are learning etc. 

While I would strongly recommend training, I would not recommend sending the dog off for training. Find a respected local trainer and attend classes WITH your dog. Put in the time working WITH your dog away from class. Work on building a bond WITH your dog. I would not recommend cookie cutter dog training like at PetsMart or PetCo but someone that is established and preferably has experience with reactive dogs and trains in a positive manner.


----------



## mshoecraft (Jan 21, 2009)

the only reason we think it is aggresion is because his fur stands up and he has a mean different bark. 

The same training facility has a 5-6 week in home training program that we were thinking about also. 

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I think the money would be much better spent to hire a good trainer to work with BOTH you and your dog. The problem with sending a dog away for training is that it only covers half the equation... it teaches the dog, but doesn't teach the owner. Working with a dog effectively is a 2-way street. The dog and handler need to be able to understand and communicate with each other for it to be effective. This is particularly important when it comes to behavioral problems such as aggression, because fixing them isn't ever just a case of training the dog, it is a case of changing the environment and the handling and teaching the owner how to better manage, read, understand and control the dog. If your dog learns how to work with a professional trainer, but not with you, that doesn't help much. And if you do not learn how to work with your dog, that doesn't help much either. You'll be much better off if you find a good trainer to work with the two of you together.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What you are seeing on the walks sounds more like a fear/insecurity reaction than true aggression. And it's fairly common in our breed either from their breeding, socialization, or lack of leadership from their owners (not on purpose, just cause you don't know what you don't know).

If it is cause your pup is afraid of new people and new dogs, and feels YOU aren't able to deal with the situation so they must take charge in the only way they know.......bark bark bark and KEEP THE SCARY AWAY!!!!!!!!! I'd say you'd do better in classes where YOU are learning to be the strong confident leader your pup (and all our pups) need. While your pup is learning to look to you for guidance and cues to their behavior INSTEAD of just reacting improperly.

So it's not about merely training the dog. Which is usually what happens if you send your pup away. Trainers who KNOW how to work with dogs and be a leader will work with your dog. And unless part of the training agreement is they come and live with you for the next 12 to 15 years.........usually the same problems crop up soon after the dog comes back home.

You ever read The Dog Listener by Jan Fennell? Tons of good info on how to be our dog's leader in calm quiet ways that are NOT obedience related at all. 

http://flyingdogpress.com/ Suzanne Clothier and her Relationship Centered Training Approach has tons of great free articles if you register. About aggressions and leadership as well as training.

http://www.wonderpuppy.net/canwehelp/1dbaggression.php has lots of good info too.

I know I always go to all my dogs training cause I KNOW it's about training me, and then me training my dogs.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I would be also concerned with this place because they advertise reward-based training as negative, and they are very negative about food rewards. I woul be concerned that they are using harsh methods with your dog in your absence.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Drop off training...
without you (who really needs the training) we're likely looking at
old school compulsion yank and crank methods.

So I agree with others here, find another option. Or at least go observe
a training session...if they won't allow it, then by all means, find another option!


----------



## mshoecraft (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you MaggieRoseLee for the web sites, very good information and very helpful.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Not that this place does this but.You would still advise against this even if the trainer trains you too?If he offers unlimited sessions after the initial 3 or 4 weeks if problems still arise?What makes it better for the guide dogs that are trained away from there masters?


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

The thing I did not like when looking over his web site was
"GROUP CLASSES. . .Just About The Worst Way To Train Your Dog"

Maybe he means pet something classes! and should put that in the statement someplace. He has never been to my classes or the countless german group classes offered at almost every dog club. 

keep in mind also that there are some behaviours that could be triggered by the owner being present/handling the leash. 

Many time I can handle a dog for someone and not get the same behaviours as the owners but hand the leash back over after "feeling a dog out" and the dog slides right back into the same routine and bad habits. 

With that said I would also not send my dog to anyone for board to train training but my best friend in England does mostly board to train.


----------

